# 10g Tank Too Big for My Room



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

No it isn't. It's just that I finally got to moving ONE piece of furniture in my room, to place my tank on.

Well... Have you ever gone to look up a word in the dictionary, and notice another word, and another, and another, and pretty soon, you've learned a whole new vocabulary, but can't remember what word you originally came to find?

Or have you ever gone online to look up one piece of information, but then you learned a new tid-bit that made you curious, and so you searched that, which took you to another, and another, and pretty soon you are full of fascinating, and at the moment, useless information?

That kind of happened with moving that ONE piece of furniture. That is ALL I wanted to do. But then I noticed something else, and thought one other thing would be a great idea, and then I noticed there were a couple of things I wanted to throw away... Three hours later, I have thrown out half of my room, the one piece I wanted moved doesn't fit like I wanted, the other piece I thought I'd get rid of is only in a different position; By the look of my room, think post hurricane disaster, it doesn't look like I'm even half way done now, and I am exhausted.

So yeah. Warning to anyone who tends to obsess on the little things, and is thinking of "just one small aquarium": You are in for a colossal undertaking.

And to think that I don't even have my equipment yet. It arrives tomorrow. =/

I just needed a break, and to vent. /sigh


----------

